# Please Listen



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey All,

I don't have a band to promote. I just write songs, and perform and record them in my basement. I just want to share my stuff. Have a listen (its free music), and if you like it share it with anybody &amp; everybody you know. 

www.soundcloud.com/vox71 

Cheers,
Alfie


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice production (sorta skimmed through them).
I like 'It's Alright'. You have a good radio friendly
voice too.


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks, laristotle.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Definitely a huge cut above most other home made production I've ever heard. I like the material and arrangements very much. My only personal critique would be that I'd like to hear the vocals a little more up front. But I have to say, that is excellent work. You have a great ear. And the other one's pretty good too ;]


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lol. Thanks, bluzfish. Its funny how ears come in pairs. You are probably right about the mix critique. However, vocals are the one thing I am pretty self-conscious about so that probably accounts for why they are a little lower in the mix.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Don't be. You have a good voice.


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks, again


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Very nicely done... It's Alright is a great song as are most you have posted IMHO. All songs have a very respectable quality of production... 15 years ago you would have been a sensation... the listening community is just too jaded for that these days... but keep on keeping on you are destined for greatness if you do


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks, khingpynn. Very kind words indeed


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah...some cool stuff goin' on.
You remind me a bit of Hawksley Workman. If you can get a hold of his first album,you would probably enjoy it.
Keep goin' with the tunes.
Cheers, d.


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thats a very nice compliment, loudtubeamps. I know Hawksley Workman. I'm not a huge fan, but I admire his sound, and songwriting. Thanks, again


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice work you've done there, I especially like the harmony you have going on with the vocals... something I couldn't do if my life depended on it. 

Great work, keep them coming.


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks, Morkolo


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

Listened to the first four, on a pretty jazzy set of computer speakers.. I'd say the following:

There's something about the high frequencies I'm not a fan of. They sound harsh... The first song - It's Alright - the vocals could use de-essing. The mix overall on the second version is quite a lot better, but the vocals are still pretty sibilant, IMO.

The vocals (as pointed out) are generally too low. Remember most people listen to the vocals first, and don't listen with the critical ear of a musician. You're a strong singer, don't worry... 

You've got a ton of great ideas. You might consider putting a few less of them in.. The music could use breathing room, in my opinion.

Definitely keep at it!


----------

